

Ask HN: Why there is no official mobile version of HN? - pjmlp

All the versions I am able to find are hobby projects.
======
dgunn
Not completely sure. Reddit for example has a few really good ones. Alien Blue
for iOS and Reddit Is Fun for Android are the ones that come to mind. Might be
that the HN community is too small with a comparatively low opportunity for
real growth. It's big, but not compared to something like Reddit. To put in
the work building and maintaining a product good enough to actually use, you'd
want the developer to be making enough money such that he/she would be
able/willing to support it. And that may be difficult with a community like
HN.

------
trueneverland
If I had to guess, I would guess because PG and YC does not want to allocate
too much resources to building it out as well as YC. They still add features,
but I think I read somewhere before that every resource they spend on
developing HN is resource and time that could be spent doing something else
(opportunity cost). So they probably do the minimum needed and maybe a few
features here and there from time to time and scaling fixes but overall
probably not going to push huge changes. It's basically Craigslist.

~~~
zio99
It would be good to be able to search on mobile (with the search box on the
bottom), but you can't hit Enter and have to go over to hnsearch. Unless there
is another way?

------
pheraph
Does anyone know if it's possible to pass a custom css to Hacker News?

------
dholowiski
Is there a need for one? It works fine on my phone as-is.

~~~
pjmlp
With lots of pinch-and-zoom.

------
geoffroy
at least they could do a responsive css...

------
tekknolagi
I dunno, but Mouin HN is great for iOS.

------
ragmondo
is there an API to hackernews ?

~~~
trin_
there is one (unofficial) @ <http://api.ihackernews.com/> which is used by
ihackernews ... my mobile frontend of choice as long as there's no official
one.

~~~
pjmlp
Thanks for pointing ihackernews out, I missed it on my searchs. Quite handy.

